# What is the difference between the Benelli SBEII and the M2



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

i was wandering what the 300 dollar difference in the two is? Is it just the 3.5 inch capability, or is the something mechanically different?


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

You guessed it,just the chamber size.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

That and the actual frame is shaped differently.


----------

